# What is the best search engine?



## RamistThomist (Mar 16, 2006)

What is the best search engine and why? I use google but am ready to move on.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 16, 2006)

I like Google. I've not found one any better.


----------



## CDM (Mar 16, 2006)

Dogpile is good. Plus, they're not Google. 

www.dogpile.com

It combines many of the popular search engines, uuumm including Google.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 16, 2006)

I remember when google was the hip search engine that only cool techies used.


Sigh....


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 16, 2006)

i used to have reasons for hating google. I am sure they are quite valid and still apply, but I forgot them.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I like Google. I've not found one any better.


----------



## Cuirassier (Mar 16, 2006)

Google-because of the cool seasonal icons! 

I started using it around 1999, when it was still in its early days. At the time--and I suspect it is still true--it had the unique distinction of being the fastest loading page on the 'net. I like the google.scholar area too, for filtering out everything but scientific/academic journals. 

My first search engine was gopher - scary, huh? Then Altavista--anyone remember these oldies? I'm starting to show all 35 of my years!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> > I like Google. I've not found one any better.



Also I have used their (unique?) book search feature which greatly reduced a number of library trips or hunts for hard copies. Amazon has recently added this kind of thing too and some books there are less restricted than on Google, at least that is my impression on a limited number of searches.
http://books.google.com/


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cuirassier_
> Google-because of the cool seasonal icons!
> 
> I started using it around 1999, when it was still in its early days. At the time--and I suspect it is still true--it had the unique distinction of being the fastest loading page on the 'net. I like the google.scholar area too, for filtering out everything but scientific/academic journals.
> ...



You mean Altavista isn't number one anymore? I guess I better change my homepage. (Actually, it is, ahem, Yahoo).

I remember those days well. And the search engine Excite scared me. It seemed so demonic.

Vic


----------



## Solo Christo (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cuirassier_
> My first search engine was gopher - scary, huh? Then Altavista--anyone remember these oldies? I'm starting to show all 35 of my years!


Hey, I used to use those too!. But my first search engine was webcrawler back in the day.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 16, 2006)

I use google. Copernic is cool; I wonder though if they drop spyware.......


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 16, 2006)

Google. However, I think they are trying to take over the world.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 16, 2006)

I started with AltaVista but Google seems to think the way I think and finds what I'm searching for a lot sooner than the others.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 16, 2006)

I used to use GoTo.com years ago, but I'm a Google aficionado now - especially since the quotation mark features with plus signs make it so easy to find multiple phrases.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 16, 2006)

i use a9.com which uses google. 
because it gives me another: 
a9.com Instant Reward Active.
You Save 1.57%

off at amazon.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> Dogpile is good. Plus, they're not Google.
> 
> www.dogpile.com
> ...



 I have found this to be the best search engine also.


----------

